# Audio driver for 82801 G (ICH Family) High definition audio?



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Friends.

Which audio driver is suitable for 82801 G (ICH Family) High definition audio Multi media?

I have installed realtek audio driver. Its in C: drive program files. But not showing in

My computer -> properties -> hardware -> device manager -> sound, video and game controllers.

ain't getting system default sounds too.

How can i install Realtek audio driver software under sound, video and game controllers?

Or is there any other suitable driver? and How can i install it?

Please help ...

P.S - PC Configuration : Core 2 Duo processor, 512 MB DDR2 RAM, 160 GB HDD.


----------

